# قداسة البابا شنوده يبكي علي الاوضاع الحا&#1604



## Coptic Man (28 أكتوبر 2005)

*قداسة البابا شنوده يبكي علي الاوضاع الحا&#1604*



في لقاء الاربعاء بكي قداسة البابا شنوده علي التطورات والاوضاع في مصر

وعلي الاهانات التي يتعرض لها شعبه في هذه الحقبة المؤلمة

لقطة لاتحتاج الي تعليق 

غير يارب ارحم شعبك 

http://rapidshare.de/files/6830337/video__rmr_.rm.html​


----------



## Always Together (30 أكتوبر 2005)

موضوع فعلا صعب ربنا معاة ويساعدة ويحافظ لينا علية 
شكرا يا مينا 
صليلي كتير


----------



## ميرنا (30 أكتوبر 2005)

فعلا البابا شايل كتير ومستحمل كتير ربنا معاه ويصبره


----------



## My Rock (30 أكتوبر 2005)

بصراحة الموضوع هزني فعلا و كنت اقرب الى البكاء... الرب يكون مع شعبه في مصر


----------



## petercat15 (5 مارس 2007)

مساء الخير شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا على هذا الموقع


----------



## BITAR (23 مارس 2007)

ياريت جمال اتعس وكمال المسكين وكل الحناجر الموجهه

 لقداسة البابا شنودة 

يستطيعوا ان يلمسوا هذة المشاعر والاحاسيس

 وكم المشكلات التى على عاتق قداسته ادام الله فى رئاسته 

لكرسى القديس

 مارمرقس الرسول​


----------



## man4truth (24 مارس 2007)

allah yesaado we yekaweeh


----------



## dream2010 (24 مارس 2007)

*ربنا يقويه ويديم لينا حياته​*


----------



## candy shop (25 مارس 2007)

البابا شنوده عليه ضغوط جامده اوى و مستحمل كتير اوى بجد هو فى نظرى قديس لكن اكيد ربنا عارف انه فد كل اللى بيحصل  ربنا يديم حياته ويحفظه من كل الشدائد وربنا يبارك حياتك:new5:


----------

